# Riley and October Bark Box



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Riley waiting for October Bark Box; Riley and all his loot!!

Very Happy Boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's so cute!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long have you been doing barkbox? Do you like it? Is it worth it?


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> How long have you been doing barkbox? Do you like it? Is it worth it?


I believe Riley has received about 4 Bark Boxes. I do like it... and Riley really Loves it. He knows the word Surprise and knows the box is for him when I come walking through the door with it. LOL!!

It usually comes with a stuffed toy of some sort.... and about 3 different types of treats as well as some other new product of some sort.
I am very picky with the treats Riley gets and I sometimes will give them to co-workers.... and it's not really like he needs another toy.... He has dozens.
But the box a couple of months ago had a stuffed whale that was squeakless... apparently the dog could hear it when it was squeezed but humans could not. It was pretty cool!!
Riley has been carrying around the striped thing in this months box. LOL


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was going to do the bark box but I went with the spoiled rotten from pet flow instead...I'll let you know if it's any good. 

Besides the fact that I just ordered $60 from best bully sticks, $150 bed from ll bean, and he went/goes to daycare as often as I can afford it...I'd say he really doesn't need anymore extras....but I can't help myself!

I hate squeaky and/or heavy toys so a non squeaky would be awesome!


----------

